# Temp Sensing Check in



## Renesh (24/6/15)

Hello all..

Can we have a check-in for all the temp sensing vapers on here..

Me: Vaporshark


----------



## shaunnadan (24/6/15)

Evic VT


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/15)

SX Mini


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/6/15)

Snow Wolf 200w with Goliath.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/6/15)

playing with it still... 

On the Ego one Mega I have to say, not bad, but also not all that good... will try it on the subtank with some nickel coils I got... 

Still have to try the Ti coil as well... 

It works... but again, on that ego one mega, sometimes I get good flavor and sometimes it sucks!!! |I hope the subtank is better capable of delivering an acceptable vape

Got some Ni wire from eciggies ( R80 for 10M, where I have seen some places going as high as R100 for 5 meters???? what is up with that) Built a test built on the rba base purely for the purposes of the dry cotton test... Will dump an actual build into my magma rda and see how that goes... (BTW the nickel wire is super soft and annoying to wick!!! BUT, there is some good news here, you can do twisted builds with nickel as well.. should stiffen up the wire a bit more making it more workable) will give feedback on that as soon as I have tested it 

so far, my settings for temp on the evic vt is... 50 Watts set to 300 Degrees Celsius.

one thing to mention here, coming of permanently using RDA's with super sub ohm builds, getting used to the temperature thing is definitely something else... DO NOT EXPECT CLOUDS, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

Evic VT


----------



## deepest (24/6/15)

Vaporshark


----------



## yuganp (24/6/15)

SX Mini


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/6/15)

Getting my IPV4 soon..


----------



## Redeemer (24/6/15)

Hcigar DNA 40w


----------



## Attie (24/6/15)

Sx mini, Shark, Wolf

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn (24/6/15)

Heatvape Invader Mini

***edit*** Picture added:


18.1W, 0.12 Ohm, 380F


----------



## devdev (24/6/15)

Vaporshark
SX Mini
Smok M80 (Hahahaha)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer (24/6/15)

Ah yes, forgot the TEMP SENSING Smok M80 X-Pro Plus! The vape shop I bought mine from 'guaranteed' me the feature really works... REALLY....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

eVic VT


----------



## Smoky Jordan (24/6/15)

JW Flynn said:


> playing with it still...
> 
> On the Ego one Mega I have to say, not bad, but also not all that good... will try it on the subtank with some nickel coils I got...
> 
> ...


50 watts @ 300C is that on your NI coils?


----------



## pimcowboy (24/6/15)

evic VT


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (24/6/15)

SnowWolf and Ipv3Li.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier (24/6/15)

Smok m80 but I need to buy the correct wire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (24/6/15)

vaporshark
smok m80


----------



## JW Flynn (24/6/15)

yep


----------



## Yiannaki (24/6/15)

- Vaporshark RDNA40 
- SX Mini
- Cloudmaker Whiteout (DNA 200)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mitch (24/6/15)

IPV4


----------



## Marzuq (24/6/15)

IPV4


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

Attie said:


> Sx mini, Shark, Wolf
> 
> View attachment 29979


Dude you have some serious gear

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

Beeno T3 200w

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (24/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> - Vaporshark RDNA40
> - SX Mini
> - Cloudmaker Whiteout (DNA 200)
> 
> ...



If we were allowed to include items we are still planning to buy, my list would have been much longer!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/6/15)

devdev said:


> If we were allowed to include items we are still planning to buy, my list would have been much longer!


I might have one in these in my possession for all you know   Greeks are dodgy, I mean resourceful like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Beeno T3 200w
> 
> View attachment 29987


only 200 watt - No Man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> only 200 watt - No Man


Limited to 200watt. Removing the limiter tonight. Then it's 600watt all the way.


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Limited to 200watt. Removing the limiter tonight. Then it's 600watt all the way.


you will be needing a serious battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> you will be needing a serious battery


No, I'm dangerous like that.


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

TylerD said:


> No, I'm dangerous like that.


you are going to blow the little legs off the device  good thing its round then you can just kick it away before it blows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ferdi (24/6/15)

EHPRO A5

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## TylerD (24/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> you are going to blow the little legs off the device  good thing its round then you can just kick it away before it blows


Just hope the eveready batteries hold up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/6/15)

TylerD said:


> Just hope the eveready batteries hold up.


don't use this dudes batteries 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-2800mah-3-7v.t12588/#post-237918

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/6/15)

EHPRO A5
Evic VT


----------



## vapegerm (24/6/15)

evic VT


----------



## Q-Ball (24/6/15)

Invade mini
Evic VT on the way
Smok M80 because it says so on the box.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (24/6/15)

Snow Wolf 
SX Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (24/6/15)

Wow... what an awesome response... and so much of awesomeness in temp sensing... keep up the check-ins guys....


----------



## Silver (24/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Wow... what an awesome response... and so much of awesomeness in temp sensing... keep up the check-ins guys....



Hi @Renesh - great thread
Very interesting to see all the temp sensing vapers and what gear they have.
I am late in the temp sensing game  Dont have any temp sensing device yet - for now its just my forefinger and my taste buds  Will probably get there soon enough...

I know you are a Reonaut - so I'd like to ask how much of your vaping you do on temp sensing versus your Reo currently?


----------



## vapegerm (24/6/15)

evic VT


----------



## DaRoach (24/6/15)

SX Mini + subtank mini


----------



## jtgrey (24/6/15)

Ipv4 and mini hv invader


----------



## Renesh (24/6/15)

Hi


Silver said:


> Hi @Renesh - great thread
> Very interesting to see all the temp sensing vapers and what gear they have.
> I am late in the temp sensing game  Dont have any temp sensing device yet - for now its just my forefinger and my taste buds  Will probably get there soon enough...
> 
> I know you are a Reonaut - so I'd like to ask how much of your vaping you do on temp sensing versus your Reo currently?


Hi @Silver, thanks, 
About 50/50 at the moment. Have both devices with me during the day. Switch between them when the mood strikes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WillieRoux (24/6/15)

Evic VT


----------



## steve (25/6/15)

Authentic Vapor flask dna40. 
Sx mini 
And by next week an ipv3li


----------



## stevie g (25/6/15)

Invader Mini


----------



## LandyMan (25/6/15)

SX Mini M Class
Vaporshark rDNA40

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (25/6/15)

Sx mini M class ....


----------



## shabbar (25/6/15)

Attie said:


> Sx mini, Shark, Wolf
> 
> View attachment 29979




where is everyone getting these silicone sleeves from ??? i only saw one vendor who had it in black...


----------



## LandyMan (25/6/15)

shabbar said:


> where is everyone getting these silicone sleeves from ??? i only saw one vendor who had it in black...


You mean like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (25/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> You mean like this:





dude ! my sx is begging for a new wardrobe


----------



## NickT (25/6/15)

Ehpro A5 
Snow Wolf next week. 

Mmmmmmmm, Snow Wolf and Mutation X v4. Nom nom nom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (25/6/15)

Evic VT


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/6/15)

Smok M80
Evic VT


----------



## SunRam (25/6/15)

EVic VT, with subtank mini and Ni200 coils @ 40W and 280 deg C.


----------



## AndreFerreira (25/6/15)

I must say that the Ego One mega isn't the worst tank its quite nice in my opinion, its just the noise that irritates me a little bit.


----------



## LandyMan (25/6/15)

@AndreFerreira is the Mega a 22mm tank?


----------



## AndreFerreira (25/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> @AndreFerreira is the Mega a 22mm tank?


Yes it is 4ml capacity.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SunRam (25/6/15)

I much prefer the subtank TC coils. Their juice holes are significantly bigger than the ego one mega, and therefore it can keep up with a couple of chain puffs, where the mega can't and subsequently gives a muted taste and less vapor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/6/15)

M80 checking in


----------



## Bender (25/6/15)

DNA40 x 2
Evic VT x2
Checked in!


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/6/15)

Bender said:


> DNA40 x 2
> Evic VT x2
> Checked in!


Nice one

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/6/15)

I hated the subtank but I am now considering it with the to coils. Will think it over for a couple days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (25/6/15)

Smok m80 checking in. 
Evic vt on its way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapington (26/6/15)

IPV4


----------



## Zegee (26/6/15)

Ipv3li 
Evic vt op pad
M80 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/6/15)

Ipv4. 
Still considering ipv3li 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Hello all..
> 
> Can we have a check-in for all the temp sensing vapers on here..
> 
> Me: Vaporshark


Ipv 4


----------



## AndreFerreira (26/6/15)

Keyaam said:


> Smok m80 checking in.
> Evic vt on its way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the sleeve for the M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3FVape (26/6/15)

invader mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (26/6/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Where did you get the sleeve for the M80


@sirvape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/7/15)

Got me an eVic VT this weekend.

Love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

yazo said:


> Got me an eVic VT this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 30685
> 
> ...


I put mine in it's silicone glove....Don't want to damage the paintwork:hugoes not look as nice but it makes me feel more relaxed

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I put mine in it's silicone glove....Don't want to damage the paintwork:hugoes not look as nice but it makes me feel more relaxed


Haha mine has also found its way into the sleeve. The paint job is so beautiful it feels like a crime to hide it. The sleeve should have been the colour of the evic, then I wouldn't feel like a criminal. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keith Milton (6/7/15)

M80.
SX Mini soon aswell


----------



## whatalotigot (6/7/15)

IPV4 with a Chuthulu


----------



## Smoke187 (6/7/15)

I think its about time I check in, Got my snow wolf last week 
Still need to get some nickel to start the temp sensing game

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ashTZA (6/7/15)

Sup.
Invader mini checking in.


----------



## rvdwesth (7/7/15)

Wife bought me a TC Mod yesterday.... with my money

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/7/15)

First go at temp control... 28G Nickel - Dual coil - 2.4m - 0.06ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (7/7/15)

M80 check in seeing there so many listed .
Ephro A5


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/15)

Istick 40w and subtank mini with Ni coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Istick 40w and subtank mini with Ni coils



and how does she vape?


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/15)

@BuzzGlo Still getting the hang of it, it seems that if I put the device down and leave it for a while, it is way under powered when I pick it back up and use it. I then have to remove the tank and put it back on to get a new coil reading, then it works fine again...

Do you perhaps know what the reason for this is?


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

nickel reads different resistance at different temperatures. I had that with the Ehpro and i have that with the evic. thats what enables temp sensing, The subtank OCC ni200 coils seem to be more prone to the change in temp. I fire mine once then unscrew and screw to get the reading to what it should be 0.15 ohm and then vape. Its annoying. I run my lemo2 (rba) fine the variance is low so the vape is more consistant without having to do the same. The ego one mega coils also dont have such a big variance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

Try locking the resistance if you have that option

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> nickel reads different resistance at different temperatures. I had that with the Ehpro and i have that with the evic. thats what enables temp sensing, The subtank OCC ni200 coils seem to be more prone to the change in temp. I fire mine once then unscrew and screw to get the reading to what it should be 0.15 ohm and then vape. Its annoying. I run my lemo2 (rba) fine the variance is low so the vape is more consistant without having to do the same. The ego one mega coils also dont have such a big variance


On the evic you should be able to lock the resistance reading once it has read it.


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> On the evic you should be able to lock the resistance reading once it has read it.



As I typed lock I thort shit why havent I tried that.... (being blonde)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/15)

Thanks, I've locked it yeah, but was reading at 0.13 or 0.18, so I'll try your trick of firing and then unscrewing first.


----------



## Mario (8/7/15)

Vaporshark rDNA40<<<<<<in da house>>>>>>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

@Mario congrats

@Snape of Vape at .15 ohm its a good vape... I unscrew and screw two or three times after that first fire to get it to 0.15 as the temp drops it'll hit the 0.15 which take 2 / 3 s


----------



## Keith Milton (8/7/15)

Picked up my Snow Wolf 200w today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/15)

@BuzzGlo I lock it in, but after a few minutes of just standing, it still drops??


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/7/15)

Having the same issue with the Evic... I have less issues with other coils. those Occ Idk


----------



## DaRoach (8/7/15)

Authentic dna 40 chip DIY'd in a infinite vapor flask clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (8/7/15)

My DNA 40 is using the occ ni200 coils once I get my coil to read at 0.15ohm I lock in the resistance it then stays correct till I change the coil. Vape is very consistent.


----------



## Willyza (8/7/15)

speaks for itself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (8/7/15)

Willyza said:


> speaks for itself


Where did you get the GCT @Willyza? Its a great looking tank!


----------



## Willyza (8/7/15)

@Benjamin Cripps, from the Puff Station 
http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/


----------



## reefy3 (9/7/15)

Hey all, noob here! this is my first post so go easy on me lol.
Got the heatvape invader mini with TC and was running 2.4mm diameter 28g nickel coil at 0.16ohm on my lemo 2. The TC feature definitely seems to work however I'm noticing flavor(DIY vanilla custard) tasting abit weird, been through 3 tanks and still tasting wonky but not exactly terrible. Hoping to find out if that is normal. Also I'm getting super inconsistent hits in flavour. Vapor production seems the same though. Started off running at 300 degrees celsius eventually going up to the max 600 degrees and it seems to put out better flavor and vape the higher I go. the invader mini seems to lock the resistance of the coil automatically or atleast according to the display that's what it does. The major buzz kill of all is that after 1 or 2 good hits the wattage drops down to like single digits and you can forget about tasting any flavor, atleast for a few good minutes while I'm assuming it needs to cool down. No dry hits though since TC works as i said. Just need to know if this is what you gotta put up with on TC devices. 
What am i getting wrong here? should i go for titanium wire as some posts suggests its much better? don't even know where I'm going to get it from but yeah. I'm back on my trusted kanthal build and starting to doubt the benefits of this TC feature.

Any advice?


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> Hey all, noob here! this is my first post so go easy on me lol.
> Got the heatvape invader mini with TC and was running 2.4mm diameter 28g nickel coil at 0.16ohm on my lemo 2. The TC feature definitely seems to work however I'm noticing flavor(DIY vanilla custard) tasting abit weird, been through 3 tanks and still tasting wonky but not exactly terrible. Hoping to find out if that is normal. Also I'm getting super inconsistent hits in flavour. Vapor production seems the same though. Started off running at 300 degrees celsius eventually going up to the max 600 degrees and it seems to put out better flavor and vape the higher I go. the invader mini seems to lock the resistance of the coil automatically or atleast according to the display that's what it does. The major buzz kill of all is that after 1 or 2 good hits the wattage drops down to like single digits and you can forget about tasting any flavor, atleast for a few good minutes while I'm assuming it needs to cool down. No dry hits though since TC works as i said. Just need to know if this is what you gotta put up with on TC devices.
> What am i getting wrong here? should i go for titanium wire as some posts suggests its much better? don't even know where I'm going to get it from but yeah. I'm back on my trusted kanthal build and starting to doubt the benefits of this TC feature.
> 
> Any advice?


I could be wrong, but I suspect that it is dropping wattage to prevent dry hits. Are you sure you wicked correctly? Can you post a pic of your build? My guess would be that it is not wicking quick enough.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## LandyMan (9/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I could be wrong, but I suspect that it is dropping wattage to prevent dry hits. Are you sure you wicked correctly? Can you post a pic of your build? My guess would be that it is not wicking quick enough.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


Agreed. Sounds like a wicking issue, and seeing that it is a Lemo 2 this is a high probability


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> Hey all, noob here! this is my first post so go easy on me lol.
> Got the heatvape invader mini with TC and was running 2.4mm diameter 28g nickel coil at 0.16ohm on my lemo 2. The TC feature definitely seems to work however I'm noticing flavor(DIY vanilla custard) tasting abit weird, been through 3 tanks and still tasting wonky but not exactly terrible. Hoping to find out if that is normal. Also I'm getting super inconsistent hits in flavour. Vapor production seems the same though. Started off running at 300 degrees celsius eventually going up to the max 600 degrees and it seems to put out better flavor and vape the higher I go. the invader mini seems to lock the resistance of the coil automatically or atleast according to the display that's what it does. The major buzz kill of all is that after 1 or 2 good hits the wattage drops down to like single digits and you can forget about tasting any flavor, atleast for a few good minutes while I'm assuming it needs to cool down. No dry hits though since TC works as i said. Just need to know if this is what you gotta put up with on TC devices.
> What am i getting wrong here? should i go for titanium wire as some posts suggests its much better? don't even know where I'm going to get it from but yeah. I'm back on my trusted kanthal build and starting to doubt the benefits of this TC feature.
> 
> Any advice?


Most welcome to the forum. Have not tried TC yet, but are seeing more and more comments that it is possibly not as straightforward as it might have been made out to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> I think its about time I check in, Got my snow wolf last week
> Still need to get some nickel to start the temp sensing game
> 
> View attachment 30751


the snow wolf is built so damn nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (9/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> the snow wolf is built so damn nice


Have to agree, its heavy and bulky, but still an awesome looking mod and performs just as good


----------



## reefy3 (9/7/15)

@baksteen8168 i think you might be right on both of those things,the wattage drop and wicking. I ran the mentioned build for a day or two then lost patience pulling my hair out and went to kanthal. Thanks for the quick response you folks are awesome,will definitely give it another try when i get a chance and get back here with feedback. What about the weird taste i get though? any noticeable change in taste with nickel in your experience? The first hit after a few minutes gives alot of flavor as usual but it just tastes different compared to kanthal. Thought maybe i burnt the coil at first but after a re-wick it tasted the same. But hey maybe my impatience at the time made me wick it poorly. The lemo 2 is my only atomizer at the moment until i get my billow v2 next week. That should increase my patience for these trial and error nickel builds since I'll have something else to vape with while I try and wick it better. As you know, vapers gotta vape!


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Have to agree, its heavy and bulky, but still an awesome looking mod and performs just as good


 ive currently got an IPV4 and its kinda big and heavy too. Its still my ADV. 
as long as it feels good in your hand then size and weight has no effect.
If the snow wolf wasnt so far out of my reach i would definitely be getting one too


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> i think you might be right on both of those things,the wattage drop and wicking. I ran the mentioned build for a day or two then lost patience pulling my hair out and went to kanthal. Thanks for the quick response you folks are awesome,will definitely give it another try when i get a chance and get back here with feedback. What about the weird taste i get though? any noticeable change in taste with nickel in your experience? The first hit after a few minutes gives alot of flavor as usual but it just tastes different compared to kanthal. Thought maybe i burnt the coil at first but after a re-wick it tasted the same. But hey maybe my impatience at the time made me wick it poorly. The lemo 2 is my only atomizer at the moment until i get my billow v2 next week. That should increase my patience for these trial and error nickel builds since I'll have something else to vape with while I try and wick it better. As you know, vapers gotta vape!



many guys say that the flavour off the nickel builds are way better. Honestly i dont think that to be true.
The issue with the lemo 2 is that the wick gets dry rather quickly and its does not get saturated quickly enough. i Found that when i wick the lemo 2 the section the coil needs to be snug but with enough space to get jst the sightest movement without pulling the coils with the cotton.the ends i cut off to meet the base exactly without too much over hang. also thin the side out a little bit to allow the juice to move up toward the wick a little faster. (turning the tank upside now now and again will help get the wick saturated too.)
unfortunately the lemo isnt the greatest tank for nickel builds. IMO try building on a dripper until you found your sweet spot and then try to replicate it into a tank.


----------



## reefy3 (9/7/15)

Sheesh! you people awesome on the response times hey, thanks again all you okes. Will give this a bash soon and see how it goes fingers crossed. Really looking forward to getting this TC thing right for those long hits. Also FYI a tricky I do sometimes on the lemo 2 to get it to wick immediately I close off the airflow completely then give it a few light pulls until i see enough bubbles coming out of the juice wells then I'm good to go again. Some people claim it causes leaks by doing that but I haven't experienced any so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> Sheesh! you people awesome on the response times hey, thanks again all you okes. Will give this a bash soon and see how it goes fingers crossed. Really looking forward to getting this TC thing right for those long hits. Also FYI a tricky I do sometimes on the lemo 2 to get it to wick immediately I close off the airflow completely then give it a few light pulls until i see enough bubbles coming out of the juice wells then I'm good to go again. Some people claim it causes leaks by doing that but I haven't experienced any so far.



on the lemo 2 that process should not cause any leaks. I have done it quite a few times. Except i close off the airflow to allow only a very small amount of air in to allow more juice to pull into the chamber with the air. Let us know how your progress goes.

And please @reefy3 add an avatar to your profile.


----------



## reefy3 (9/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> on the lemo 2 that process should not cause any leaks. I have done it quite a few times. Except i close off the airflow to allow only a very small amount of air in to allow more juice to pull into the chamber with the air. Let us know how your progress goes.
> 
> And please @reefy3 add an avatar to your profile.



sorted with the avatar. Whoop whoop!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> sorted with the avatar. Whoop whoop!



Looking good now
Thanks


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> @baksteen8168 i think you might be right on both of those things,the wattage drop and wicking. I ran the mentioned build for a day or two then lost patience pulling my hair out and went to kanthal. Thanks for the quick response you folks are awesome,will definitely give it another try when i get a chance and get back here with feedback. What about the weird taste i get though? any noticeable change in taste with nickel in your experience? The first hit after a few minutes gives alot of flavor as usual but it just tastes different compared to kanthal. Thought maybe i burnt the coil at first but after a re-wick it tasted the same. But hey maybe my impatience at the time made me wick it poorly. The lemo 2 is my only atomizer at the moment until i get my billow v2 next week. That should increase my patience for these trial and error nickel builds since I'll have something else to vape with while I try and wick it better. As you know, vapers gotta vape!


Taste is roughly the same to me. Thus is the reason I prefer Kanthal over finicky nickel. Lol

Maybe I got lucky? I do taste diffirences in going up and down in temp, but get the same going up and down in watts.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## reefy3 (9/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Taste is roughly the same to me. Thus is the reason I prefer Kanthal over finicky nickel. Lol
> 
> Maybe I got lucky? I do taste diffirences in going up and down in temp, but get the same going up and down in watts.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.



Yeah for now i also still prefer the kanthal too. But since I paid R129 for a spool of nickel I gotta get something good out of it. Sigh...
Know anything about this titanium wire I'm hearing of for TC? I know certain factory made coils comes with it but can it be bought to build with? Also eager to get into building clapton and twisted wire but that's another discussion.


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/7/15)

@BuzzGlo Isn't the resistance supposed to stay locked if it gets locked? I mean, this gets locked on the device, so I don't understand how the coil then would affect this. My problem is that even when locking the resistance in, it still drops on the device!

Could this be an issue with the device? Should I perhaps try a different sub tank coil?


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> Yeah for now i also still prefer the kanthal too. But since I paid R129 for a spool of nickel I gotta get something good out of it. Sigh...
> Know anything about this titanium wire I'm hearing of for TC? I know certain factory made coils comes with it but can it be bought to build with? Also eager to get into building clapton and twisted wire but that's another discussion.


Titanium is supposedly harder and thus easier to work with. I think Vapeowave is in the process of acquiring some. I will probably be getting some of that. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## kelly22 (9/7/15)

Eh pro A5


----------



## BansheeZA (9/7/15)

Heatvape Invader mini


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (9/7/15)

SnowWolf


----------



## kimbo (9/7/15)

Hcigar VT40

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Hcigar VT40
> View attachment 31028


Nice looking mod.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frank Zef (14/7/15)

Guess who just joined the club?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

Could not resist any longer. Lots of learning to do.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/15)

Here we go... this is gonna be fun!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapingSquid (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> Could not resist any longer. Lots of learning to do.



Mine is arriving tomorrow - I can't sit still

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go... this is gonna be fun!


Lol, that is for sure. Started reading up on Titanium coiling on ECF, but got so befuddled after a few thousand pages, decided I shall just phone my friend, @Rob Fisher, as soon as I have coiling wire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip (14/7/15)

Evic VT in hand with Lemo wow how could I ever doubt technology

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, that is for sure. Started reading up on Titanium coiling on ECF, but got so befuddled after a few thousand pages, decided I shall just phone my friend, @Rob Fisher, as soon as I have coiling wire.


@JakesSA also has great coiling advice regarding temp control. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

Philip said:


> Evic VT in hand with Lemo wow how could I ever doubt technology


Lol, until it fails....but, wait, we have backups

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> Could not resist any longer. Lots of learning to do.



That looks beautiful @Andre!
Wishing you well with it and watching very intently!
I am also quite nervous to hear how it goes
Please dont give me even more work to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> Could not resist any longer. Lots of learning to do.


Congrats for making the plunge into temp control @Andre 

Looking forward to hearing about your experiences!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats for making the plunge into temp control @Andre
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your experiences!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You will certainly be hearing from me - an armful of questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/15)

Andre said:


> You will certainly be hearing from me - an armful of questions.


Looking forward to it  maybe I can help you for once. It's been rather one sided since I joined 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

ipv4 with my lemo 2,yummmmmy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/15)

gripen said:


> ipv4 with my lemo 2,yummmmmy



An epic combo! Glad to see you're enjoying temp control


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

@Yiannaki temp sensing is amazing.and thanks i love the combo of the lemo 2 and ipv4.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/15)

gripen said:


> @Yiannaki temp sensing is amazing.and thanks i love the combo of the lemo 2 and ipv4.


It's like the lemo 2 was built for temp control 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

@Yiannaki i agree bud.the lemo 2 works fantastic with temp control and it doesn't leaks.and you get good clouds and amazing flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cloudasaurus (14/7/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ferdi (21/7/15)

Working beautifully together.
But think I still prefer kanthal.


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> many guys say that the flavour off the nickel builds are way better. Honestly i dont think that to be true.
> The issue with the lemo 2 is that the wick gets dry rather quickly and its does not get saturated quickly enough. i Found that when i wick the lemo 2 the section the coil needs to be snug but with enough space to get jst the sightest movement without pulling the coils with the cotton.the ends i cut off to meet the base exactly without too much over hang. also thin the side out a little bit to allow the juice to move up toward the wick a little faster. (turning the tank upside now now and again will help get the wick saturated too.)
> unfortunately the lemo isnt the greatest tank for nickel builds. IMO try building on a dripper until you found your sweet spot and then try to replicate it into a tank.


Have you any experience w/ titanium coils?I'm getting tired of fighting the nickel.


----------



## Marzuq (22/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Have you any experience w/ titanium coils?I'm getting tired of fighting the nickel.


 i have not yet got my hands on some titanium. Its on my list of things to get at the end of july tho.


----------



## Way (22/7/15)

VT 60 with Titanium coils. Initially had an issue with my first coil not wicking properly.

Not quite sure that I like the flavour on the Ti coils. Just ordered the CLR coils but already thinking of buying an RTA this weekend.

Just not sure between lemo 2 or billow v2.


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

Way said:


> VT 60 with Titanium coils. Initially had an issue with my first coil not wicking properly.
> 
> Not quite sure that I like the flavour on the Ti coils. Just ordered the CLR coils but already thinking of buying an RTA this weekend.
> 
> Just not sure between lemo 2 or billow v2.


Billow V2! 

But they are both good tanks.  (so get both  )


----------



## huffnpuff (22/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Billow V2!
> 
> But they are both good tanks.  (so get both  )


Keep it simple. If you like a TC challenge , then get a something like the Billow that has a small dual coil deck or like I initially did, a Zephyrus . For better starting results in a tank, get something that allows for big single coils. For ADV TC tank duty I don't bother with tiny Rba's. Instead, I'm currently preferring rebuilding coilheads like the OCC, Arctic, etc, purely because I can do BIG 4mm-ish 26 gauge vertical coils in them, using a screw to keep the coil perfect throughout the entire build. Simple

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Keep it simple. If you like a TC challenge , then get a something like the Billow that has a small dual coil deck or like I initially did, a Zephyrus . For better starting results in a tank, get something that allows for big single coils. For ADV TC tank duty I don't bother with tiny Rba's. Instead, I'm currently preferring rebuilding coilheads like the OCC, Arctic, etc, purely because I can do BIG 4mm-ish 26 gauge vertical coils in them, using a screw to keep the coil perfect throughout the entire build. Simple



I manage well enough with dual TC coils on the Billow V2 and I am no coil master?


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Keep it simple. If you like a TC challenge , then get a something like the Billow that has a small dual coil deck or like I initially did, a Zephyrus . For better starting results in a tank, get something that allows for big single coils. For ADV TC tank duty I don't bother with tiny Rba's. Instead, I'm currently preferring rebuilding coilheads like the OCC, Arctic, etc, purely because I can do BIG 4mm-ish 26 gauge vertical coils in them, using a screw to keep the coil perfect throughout the entire build. Simple


@huffnpuff - I completely misread your post. Apologies dude.


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

reefy3 said:


> Hey all, noob here! this is my first post so go easy on me lol.
> Got the heatvape invader mini with TC and was running 2.4mm diameter 28g nickel coil at 0.16ohm on my lemo 2. The TC feature definitely seems to work however I'm noticing flavor(DIY vanilla custard) tasting abit weird, been through 3 tanks and still tasting wonky but not exactly terrible. Hoping to find out if that is normal. Also I'm getting super inconsistent hits in flavour. Vapor production seems the same though. Started off running at 300 degrees celsius eventually going up to the max 600 degrees and it seems to put out better flavor and vape the higher I go. the invader mini seems to lock the resistance of the coil automatically or atleast according to the display that's what it does. The major buzz kill of all is that after 1 or 2 good hits the wattage drops down to like single digits and you can forget about tasting any flavor, atleast for a few good minutes while I'm assuming it needs to cool down. No dry hits though since TC works as i said. Just need to know if this is what you gotta put up with on TC devices.
> What am i getting wrong here? should i go for titanium wire as some posts suggests its much better? don't even know where I'm going to get it from but yeah. I'm back on my trusted kanthal build and starting to doubt the benefits of this TC feature.
> 
> Any advice?


When I first got in to t.c. I encountered the inevitable snags and was informed about twisted 28s (twisting Kantian and nickel ) and it seems to stabilize things a bit and improve flavor. If you've never tried this method I strongly suggest it.Good luck on the vapeing journey.


----------



## kev mac (22/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Billow V2!
> 
> But they are both good tanks.  (so get both  )


A typical vapers response.lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferdi (22/7/15)

Got a zephyrus for 2 weeks now. Awesome tank. No issues at all. Wasnt impressed too much with tc. But will give the ni200 twisted with kanthal a go. Ive got both in 28g. What duel coils with this mix should get me at about 0.18Ω.?

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Dubz (23/7/15)

Sigelei 75w TC. Absolutely lovely .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

@Stroodlepuff now I need some Ni200...what do you recommend for the subtank RBA?


----------



## Kyle Maneveldt (28/7/15)

IPV4S


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

Kyle Maneveldt said:


> IPV4S


YUP


----------



## Kyle Maneveldt (28/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> YUP


Loving it ☁ 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

Kyle Maneveldt said:


> Loving it ☁
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


We will see only got some Ni wire now. will pop in batts tonight...


----------



## sneakydino (28/7/15)

Loving this little monster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> Loving this little monster


I agree - awesome little bugger. I've been using mine since last week Wednesday and loving it. Tomorrow i get my second one from Sir Vape


----------



## Zegee (28/7/15)

Round 3 




Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/7/15)

VS DNA40 - super stealthy, cool little mod. So far, my week of temp sensing (in the evenings) has been pretty good. Less problems than I thought I'd have and pretty much works as advertised. Nickel coils weren't as difficult as I thought either. So far anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## sneakydino (28/7/15)

Dubz said:


> I agree - awesome little bugger. I've been using mine since last week Wednesday and loving it. Tomorrow i get my second one from Sir Vape



Just one thing..is your fire button as rattly as mine ?


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> Just one thing..is your fire button as rattly as mine ?


Nope no rattle on any of the buttons.


----------



## sneakydino (28/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Nope no rattle on any of the buttons.



It's starting to get on my nerves


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

sneakydino said:


> It's starting to get on my nerves


I can imagine. I just hope second one does not rattle either.


----------



## acorn (29/7/15)

SX mini checking in...


Dual Coil: 26g Ni200, 2.5 id, 10 wraps = 0.08ohm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapingSquid (29/7/15)

acorn said:


> SX mini checking in...
> 
> Dual Coil: 26g Ni200, 2.5 id, 10 wraps = 0.08ohm



Nice! How is the airflow on the Billow V2?


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

jl10101 said:


> Nice! How is the airflow on the Billow V2?


Massive.

Noisy little bugger too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (29/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Massive.
> 
> Noisy little bugger too.



Thanks for the reply - I'm really looking for a dripper with a tank (but no The Big Dripper haha) - or similar airflow to the Atlantis v2


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

jl10101 said:


> Thanks for the reply - I'm really looking for a dripper with a tank (but no The Big Dripper haha) - or similar airflow to the Atlantis v2


Airflow (and flavor for that matter) on the Billow v2 is great, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Double trouble .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (29/7/15)

jl10101 said:


> Nice! How is the airflow on the Billow V2?



Hi, I'm more mouth to lung (80%) but for the Billow I'll make an exception. Still playing around with the airflow and the Sx menu. All I can say is at my usual 12 mg at wide open and 40 Joules made my head spin, have to down the Nic when going full throttle. Otherwise, amazing atty, first dual nickel coil was a success and the flavour is excellent. Highly recommendable atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lim (29/7/15)

IPV4


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

jl10101 said:


> Thanks for the reply - I'm really looking for a dripper with a tank (but no The Big Dripper haha) - or similar airflow to the Atlantis v2


Check out Angelcigs and the zero gravity tank-dripper, at under $4.00 what have you got to lose? BTW I love the flavor, clouds and all out versatility of this well built clone.


----------



## skola (4/8/15)

Still trying to figure things out in TC mode. 
Any advice on this device would be much appreciated..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (4/8/15)

Ok, so list has grown...

Smok X-Pro Plus M80
HGigar HB40
Joytech Evic-VT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

skola said:


> View attachment 32775
> 
> Still trying to figure things out in TC mode.
> Any advice on this device would be much appreciated..


The best advice I received was running twisted wire(kanthal+nick.) 28g. I run My temp between 400-450 degrees


----------



## skola (4/8/15)

kev mac said:


> The best advice I received was running twisted wire(kanthal+nick.) 28g. I run My temp between 400-450 degrees


Does the Kanthal just provide stability to the coil making it easier to work with or is there other benefits? So far, I'm not having any issues building with the soft nickel.


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

skola said:


> Does the Kanthal just provide stability to the coil making it easier to work with or is there other benefits? So far, I'm not having any issues building with the soft nickel.


I'd say yes to the stability but it also helps improve flavor.


----------



## skola (4/8/15)

kev mac said:


> I'd say yes to the stability but it also helps improve flavor.


Thanks for the tip, will test it out this weekend!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

2 x Sigelei 75w TC
1 x Sigelei 150w TC - newly acquired .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Dubz said:


> 2 x Sigelei 75w TC
> 1 x Sigelei 150w TC - newly acquired .


Stunning. Love the look, but do not think I shall get past HRH to smuggle that one in. When she noticed the SX Mini after about 2 weeks of subdued using, I got away with "Ag, an old one just have not been using lately". The Sigelei is just too distinctive for that line.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

Andre said:


> Stunning. Love the look, but do not think I shall get past HRH to smuggle that one in. When she noticed the SX Mini after about 2 weeks of subdued using, I got away with "Ag, an old one just have not been using lately". The Sigelei is just too distinctive for that line.


I hear you . It definitely is a stunner and feels awesome in hand. The quality is absolutely great. Pics just don't do this mod justice at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heatheru (10/8/15)

Hi, cloupor GT cannot get in the tc mode when dry test with cotton. I use Ni and 0.12 ohm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

Checking in to TC once again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (10/8/15)

because of the mixed feelings regarding TC I decided to wait, a while ago. However....yesterday someone in a FB grp posted a real good offer from China.... the Kangside TC500 was on a special....and it was 24,70€ incl shipping. So, I just ordered this....if its too much effort or a disappointment it would still serve as a backup work device 

http://www.cigabuy.com/tc500-temperature-control-50w-variable-wattage-box-mod-apv-p-7745.html

(not on special anymore.....)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

My first TC Check in.... Stoked!


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Tom said:


> because of the mixed feelings regarding TC I decided to wait, a while ago. However....yesterday someone in a FB grp posted a real good offer from China.... the Kangside TC500 was on a special....and it was 24,70€ incl shipping. So, I just ordered this....if its too much effort or a disappointment it would still serve as a backup work device
> 
> http://www.cigabuy.com/tc500-temperature-control-50w-variable-wattage-box-mod-apv-p-7745.html
> 
> (not on special anymore.....)



What colour did you get @Tom?


----------



## kelly22 (10/8/15)

Loving this mod it does its job perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> Loving this mod it does its job perfect



You've come a long way in a short time @kelly22 !
Wishing you well with it


----------



## Tom (11/8/15)

Silver said:


> What colour did you get @Tom?


Black. Dont like the pop art colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (11/8/15)

Checking in with this beauty

Running a billow V2 @ 0.1 ohms and a Lemo2 @ 0.14 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (11/8/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Checking in with this beauty
> 
> Running a billow V2 @ 0.1 ohms and a Lemo2 @ 0.14 ohms.


I definitely need new glasses .... appointment made...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton (11/8/15)

Deckie said:


> I definitely need new glasses .... appointment made...


 
The pics is a bit Blurry.


----------



## Deckie (11/8/15)

Keith Milton said:


> The pics is a bit Blurry.


No it's fine, don't worry - I'm also stoked with my SX Mini, solid Mod.


----------



## Redeemer (11/8/15)

Ok, so list has grown... Again...

Smok X-Pro Plus M80
HGigar HB40
Joytech Evic-VT
iPV4s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (11/8/15)

@Silver thanks bro and its been mostly thanks to the good vapung community we have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (11/8/15)

@Redeemer ,pics or it didnt happen

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (11/8/15)

Subtank mini - RBA 3mm ID (inner diameter) NI 200 24 Gauge wire 12 - 13 wraps close together 0.09ohm SnowWolf 380 F 33 watts - In the immortal words of Killer Instinct - UUULLTRRAAA COOMMMBOOOOW!!!!


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/8/15)

@Rob Fisher would you mind posting a pic of the sigelei 75w next to a Reo grand perhaps? Want to get an idea of the size


----------



## Redeemer (12/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher would you mind posting a pic of the sigelei 75w next to a Reo grand perhaps? Want to get an idea of the size



Sure! Here we go.

Woodvil, Snow Wolf, REO Grand LP, Sigelei 75, SX Mini, IPV 2 Mini.



REO and Sig 75



The Sig is marginally smaller than the REO Grand. Same height but slightly smaller in width.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/8/15)

Awesome, thanks @Rob Fisher! 
It's between the sigelei and a sx mini for me. I'm just not sure whether the extra cash is worth it for the sx


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Awesome, thanks @Rob Fisher!
> It's between the sigelei and a sx mini for me. I'm just not sure whether the extra cash is worth it for the sx


I have read a passing comment on ECF that the Sigelei 75W has many problems. I believe there is a dedicated thread for the Sigelei 75W somewhere on ECF. Maybe you would want to investigate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Awesome, thanks @Rob Fisher!
> It's between the sigelei and a sx mini for me. I'm just not sure whether the extra cash is worth it for the sx



I haven't really given the Sig75 a full test... I just love Sigelei's and have pretty much owned almost every edition they have ever released... but so far I'm using it as a dumb reg mod only...


----------



## Riaz (12/8/15)

I like the sig 75W

hmmm hmmm


----------



## crack2483 (13/8/15)

Sig75w checking in.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## deepest (14/8/15)

Adding IPV D2 to the Vaporshark DNA40 i already checked in with.


----------



## Al3x (14/8/15)

Evic VT, had it for some time now
wanted to see if this is for me
answer - sometimes yes sometimes no, dependent on juice and mood

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kelly22 (14/8/15)

Ipv 3li what a beauty



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverArrow (18/8/15)

SX Mini - M Class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (18/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Have you any experience w/ titanium coils?I'm getting tired of fighting the nickel.


Why are you fighting. There's no need to fight with it. If you can't coil it normally use a drill. 
Here's my vid 

Do the same just space the wraps while spinning. 
Happy coiling


----------



## kev mac (18/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Why are you fighting. There's no need to fight with it. If you can't coil it normally use a drill.
> Here's my vid
> 
> Do the same just space the wraps while spinning.
> Happy coiling





Redeemer said:


>


Nice line up.
@Average vapor Joe, thanks Joe makes a nice coil.I'll try that, but my main problem is fitting them in my RDA. Seem to give short alerts to my ipv4 when they don't seem to touch any thing.Must be these almost 60 yr. Old eyes.lol, gonna order those jewelers glasses from F.T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (18/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Nice line up.
> @Average vapor Joe, thanks Joe makes a nice coil.I'll try that, but my main problem is fitting them in my RDA. Seem to give short alerts to my ipv4 when they don't seem to touch any thing.Must be these almost 60 yr. Old eyes.lol, gonna order those jewelers glasses from F.T.


Well mr Mac. I'll try and make a video where I build a spaced coil the easy way and install it in an rda. Is there a specific type of rda that you usually use eg 4 post 3 post 2 post?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (18/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Well mr Mac. I'll try and make a video where I build a spaced coil the easy way and install it in an rda. Is there a specific type of rda that you usually use eg 4 post 3 post 2 post?


Most of my attys are 3-4 posters, though I believe my problem stems mostly from my CSS affliction (can't see shit) but your offer is most kind and I appreciate any help@Average vapor Joe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (18/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 33988


Dark horse RDA? Looks like it WAs made for the ipv4.Don't recognize the black mod, loving the Gobmin,how's she treating you in T.C.?I've yet to build mine for it.


----------



## Andre (18/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Dark horse RDA? Looks like it WAs made for the ipv4.Don't recognize the black mod, loving the Gobmin,how's she treating you in T.C.?I've yet to build mine for it.


The black mod is the IPV D2. Awesome little monster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (18/8/15)

Andre said:


> The black mod is the IPV D2. Awesome little monster.


I own an ipvmini 2,and it's a good little mod, the D2 w/it's improvements and T.C. must be great plus it is pretty cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (18/8/15)

guys, have to say, I have the eVic vt as mentioned much much earlier in this thread... BUT, I have been using temp sensing probably a total of 2 weeks and I think I have the device now 2 or 3 months..... Found myself back in good old Kenthal Avenue loving every second of it... Sure, temp sensing would be good for a noob to stop them from getting dry hits..... you do not get it on a tank ( look it's empty fill it up!!, lol) and on RDA's you can feel when you need to drip... so.... I don't know, don't see the advantage of temp sensing as of yet....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (19/8/15)

Renesh said:


> Hello all..
> 
> Can we have a check-in for all the temp sensing vapers on here..
> 
> Me: Vaporshark


IPV 4 and anxiously awaiting an Hcigar DNA 200 on pre-order.


----------



## kev mac (19/8/15)

JW Flynn said:


> guys, have to say, I have the eVic vt as mentioned much much earlier in this thread... BUT, I have been using temp sensing probably a total of 2 weeks and I think I have the device now 2 or 3 months..... Found myself back in good old Kenthal Avenue loving every second of it... Sure, temp sensing would be good for a noob to stop them from getting dry hits..... you do not get it on a tank ( look it's empty fill it up!!, lol) and on RDA's you can feel when you need to drip... so.... I don't know, don't see the advantage of temp sensing as of yet....


Hi @ JW Flynn, although I enjoy T.C.(my gear addiction Getting the better of me) I still love my non temp.mods and mechs,I use them at least as much or more.It's (t.c.) a different kind of vape imo,that gives me variety I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/8/15)

Having checked in my devices, I can now at last check in my first TC build. 6 wraps of 29g Ni, spaced single coil, 2.5 mm ID, on the GEM atomizer. The itch to torch and compress was certainly there. The SX Mini set the resistance at exactly 0.067 ohms. Set the Joules to 12 and the temp to 190 C. Vaping the same juice I had in the tank on Kanthal at 10 W just before this build - both wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Any difference in the vape? Feels to me as if the flavour was a tad better with Kanthal. Maybe the coil needs a bit of time to settle in. Airflow feels quite a bit more, but could be my wicking is getting better. Amazing, the set temperature (190 C) is reached within 3 seconds.

Here is the evidence. Firing as I took the picture.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Very interesting @Andre - thanks
Am watching closely

What juice were you using?


----------



## Andre (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Andre - thanks
> Am watching closely
> 
> What juice were you using?


Voodoo Gravestone - lovely orange joose, so real in the GEM I want to drink it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporholic (21/8/15)

IPV D2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

OK Checking in to Temp sensing for another try... gave up last time... this time I have built dual 15 wrap Nickel 28g Coils and set temp to 200C firing at 50watts in a Sapor on the Sigelei 75. Coils came to a 0,14Ω.

Forgot to set the resistance so waiting for the system to cool down. 

Reset the watts to 35w... better...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Awesome Rob
Whats the vape like on that?
Some serious surface area you got there!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome Rob
> Whats the vape like on that?
> Some serious surface area you got there!



Ya I'm not sold on this whole temp sensing thingy... but I really don't understand it all that well... I vaped on a dual 15 wrap coil today at the meet and it was great... so I came home and built what I think was the same build... I just seem to get a much better flavour with kanthal... but will keep playing...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (22/8/15)

I also gave up with TC but now having 5 TC mods, I thought I should give it another go. I went and bought a Smok TCT with the TC coils and I must say, I thoroughly enjoy it. You should maybe give it try @Rob Fisher as a last resort. The normal VTC smok coils fit in the tank as well if TC still doesn't work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)

Kaizer said:


> I also gave up with TC but now having 5 TC mods, I thought I should give it another go. I went and bought a Smok TCT with the TC coils and I must say, I thoroughly enjoy it. You should maybe give it try @Rob Fisher as a last resort. The normal VTC smok coils fit in the tank as well if TC still doesn't work out.



Thanks for that! I may just do that when I get back from my travels...


----------



## kev mac (22/8/15)

Andre said:


> Having checked in my devices, I can now at last check in my first TC build. 6 wraps of 29g Ni, spaced single coil, 2.5 mm ID, on the GEM atomizer. The itch to torch and compress was certainly there. The SX Mini set the resistance at exactly 0.067 ohms. Set the Joules to 12 and the temp to 190 C. Vaping the same juice I had in the tank on Kanthal at 10 W just before this build - both wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Any difference in the vape? Feels to me as if the flavour was a tad better with Kanthal. Maybe the coil needs a bit of time to settle in. Airflow feels quite a bit more, but could be my wicking is getting better. Amazing, the set temperature (190 C) is reached within 3 seconds.
> 
> Here is the evidence. Firing as I took the picture.


@Andre,I find twisting the two wires (kanth.and nic.) gives the best of both worlds flavor wise imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

Lots of real estate on the deck @robfisher!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @Andre,I find twisting the two wires (kanth.and nic.) gives the best of both worlds flavor wise imo.


Thanks Kev, but I am way past the stage of doing twisted or parallel or such like. Just plain coils for me. If TC does not work for me, so be it. So far close enough to Kanthal, but will have a look at the coil and wick condition after two tanks to compare more. Then to try Ti. Keeps me busy and out of trouble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaRoach (25/8/15)

My diy dna200 box mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## John (25/8/15)

Sigelei 75w here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks Kev, but I am way past the stage of doing twisted or parallel or such like. Just plain coils for me. If TC does not work for me, so be it. So far close enough to Kanthal, but will have a look at the coil and wick condition after two tanks to compare more. Then to try Ti. Keeps me busy and out of trouble.


@Andre wanting to try Ti. I've got so many orders out there I can't remember if it's coming or not.Let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (25/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 34517


@BumbleBee that is you all the way.Bee, can you explain the benefits of raising or lowering the temp. on the mod? I've kept mine at 406 f since I started T.C. I noticed Rob is at 200. Is there a technical reason?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @BumbleBee that is you all the way.Bee, can you explain the benefits of raising or lowering the temp. on the mod? I've kept mine at 406 f since I started T.C. I noticed Rob is at 200. Is there a technical reason?



Ignore me with temp sensing... I have no clue what I'm doing...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/15)

kev mac said:


> @BumbleBee that is you all the way.Bee, can you explain the benefits of raising or lowering the temp. on the mod? I've kept mine at 406 f since I started T.C. I noticed Rob is at 200. Is there a technical reason?


The scorch temp of dry cotton is around 225 C (437 F). Of course, it is never totally dry when vaping. With some moisture it can take temps up to around 275 C (525 F). So, depending on the type of wire and how hot you like your vape, you need to stay at least below 525 F (275 C). At least that is how I am beginning to understand it, but TC also still somewhat hazy for me.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Yeah I'm with @Rob Fisher on this one. So far the different settings do nothing but give me the same Vape I got with my evod1 even at the max 315c setting. I think these coils are kak. I have some 28g nickel wire, will coil up a Subtank when I have time and try that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coco (4/9/15)

Checking in.

eVic + Ni or iStick + GS Tank (Ni)

but never STM + OCC Ni coils. (2 working out of a pack of 5 is a very low hitrate IMHO - that was my experience, 3 duds, crappy connections, etc. You've heard all the horror stories elsewhere already.)


----------



## Tom (4/9/15)

3.5 weeks from China to me....Kangside TC500. It was a special offer, just over 20€.... so I decided to give TC a try. 

Well, due to time constraints, it might take a week or 2 to get starting tho. In the meantime.....nothing wrong with this mod at that price tag. It got 50W power, is quite light and the size of the Cloupor Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/9/15)

Tom said:


> View attachment 35038
> 
> 
> 3.5 weeks from China to me....Kangside TC500. It was a special offer, just over 20€.... so I decided to give TC a try.
> ...


Always fun to get a good deal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nick (4/9/15)

So tomorrow I am going to give TC a bash sub tank mini with eleaf 40w.. any advice on temp settings going to go with kangertech NI 200 cc coils to start with...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/9/15)

Nick said:


> So tomorrow I am going to give TC a bash sub tank mini with eleaf 40w.. any advice on temp settings going to go with kangertech NI 200 cc coils to start with...



I use a similar setup to yours, except I use the RBA base with a 5 turns, 2.0 ID twisted 28G, coming in at about 0.07 ohms. On temp setting, the mod display indicates 40W, and it only scales it down when fired. Keep in mind that with a Kanthal build, this could kill the coil or ruin the wicking at least, as it seems to fire at full 40W when the desired temp is not reached based on coil resistance.

Fairly decent vapor production only starts at around 170 deg C. Anything below 200 deg C, the vape would remain fairly cool, even on longer toots. Between 200 and up to about 215 deg C, the vape is cool initially, and warms up ever so slightly with longer toots. At 220, which is where I keep mine, the vape has an immediate slight warmth to it that I have come to enjoy. Above that at 230+, it gets too warm for my liking.
I have fired it up to 310 and it keeps up well with short toots, but with my build, 270 deg C seems to be the upper limit where the wicking can keep up with a 75 VG / 25 PG juice and long toots.

I'd suggest the same regime recommended for wattage/voltage settings. Start low and work your way up to where you like it. You can likely start at around 180/190 to check, and then go up or down based on how you find it, but chances are good that you'll go up. Remember to prime the coil !

TL;DR : Just fill the bugger, prime the coil, start at a lowish temp & work your way up to where you like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nick (5/9/15)

Great posto thanks...


----------



## Riaz (5/9/15)

Ipv4s + Lemo 2




Was enjoying it until it was confiscated lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Coco (5/9/15)

Just be cautious on the OCC Ni coils. When they work, they are brilliant, when they don't or lose connection or have serious jumping ohms they are not... Same setup, also tried them on the iStick 40W TC, mixed success. (It seems the quality control on these coils are not what they are supposed to be, lots of complaints everywhere.) This is not an iStick problem, it is an OCC one.

When unlucky, the flavours will be just 'meh' (when it works), when lucky it will be 'wow'.

Like Kuhlkatz, I have had more success building my own Ni on the base. (Not a lot to work with and I'm getting old so the tiny spaces...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Ipv4s + Lemo 2
> 
> View attachment 35057
> 
> ...


Hahaha @Riaz my son is also wanting to blow the clouds and I have similar experiences.


----------



## DaRoach (5/9/15)

My dna200 rebuild (v1.2) 2200mah lipo 1590b hammond box 







It just just fits with that big **s switch.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Ipv4s + Lemo 2
> 
> View attachment 35057
> 
> ...


What a doll!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> My dna200 rebuild (v1.2) 2200mah lipo 1590b hammond box
> View attachment 35064
> View attachment 35065
> View attachment 35066
> ...


@DaRoach very nice have you gone on the evolve site to program it?


----------



## DaRoach (6/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @DaRoach very nice have you gone on the evolve site to program it?


Yes I have downloaded EScribe software it is very customizable. I would also like to mention that the DNA200 Chip is awsome Evolv went all out. Everyone should get one especially if you into temp control with like dual ni200 builds. currently using billow v2 2mm id 28g ni200 set to 400f 30w preheat 100w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (6/9/15)

My new state-of-the-art TC mod 
DNA40 with Large Screen and carbon inlay + Spring Loaded 510

very fortunate to get hold of one, these mods are rare, the modder makes one now and then....if one goes on sale it is usually gone in less then 30 min....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> Yes I have downloaded EScribe software it is very customizable. I would also like to mention that the DNA200 Chip is awsome Evolv went all out. Everyone should get one especially if you into temp control with like dual ni200 builds. currently using billow v2 2mm id 28g ni200 set to 400f 30w preheat 100w.


@DaRoach is the software ez to navigate for a non computer savvy dweeb like me?


----------



## DaRoach (6/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @DaRoach is the software ez to navigate for a non computer savvy dweeb like me?


Yea i found it quite easy, on the evolve website they have escribe tutorial videos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (6/9/15)

Is it possible to get a mouth-to-lung (MTL) using TC? Bought my brother an Eleaf TC40w and give him my spare subtank mini to use with Ni200 coils. 
I like it although my daily vape I use high nic for MTL and my sub-ohms for flavour and clouds...


----------



## Andre (6/9/15)

Hungry4Vape said:


> Is it possible to get a mouth-to-lung (MTL) using TC? Bought my brother an Eleaf TC40w and give him my spare subtank mini to use with Ni200 coils.
> I like it although my daily vape I use high nic for MTL and my sub-ohms for flavour and clouds...


Should not be a problem. Just adjust the power, temp and air flow accordingly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coco (7/9/15)

ChadB said:


> Is it possible to get a mouth-to-lung (MTL) using TC?



Indeed. As @Andre said, just adjust to taste. I've been running both ways.

The biggest issue I have with TC is that some setups and/or coils can make the 'intake-flavour' almost non-existent. I know it has been disappointing for a couple. But you need to play and be patient until you find what works for you.

Basically, if you can do it with other setups, you can do it here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/9/15)

Its been a week and a bit on the IPV4 with software upgrade. So actually IPV4S and Goliath V2. Still running kanthal in there. Needto find some coils for it before i use the ones in the box. Just want to find out. After some heavy vaping on the goliath i get some water between the atty and mod. Is this normal. Can i do something to reduce it. I see after i a puff some vapour come out airflow at the bottom


----------



## Andre (12/9/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Its been a week and a bit on the IPV4 with software upgrade. So actually IPV4S and Goliath V2. Still running kanthal in there. Needto find some coils for it before i use the ones in the box. Just want to find out. After some heavy vaping on the goliath i get some water between the atty and mod. Is this normal. Can i do something to reduce it. I see after i a puff some vapour come out airflow at the bottom


Sounds like condensation, not juice, which could be perfectly normal at high power. With the stock coil, I got some juice leaking from the air slots, but have since built a coil and have nada leaking so far. Neither condensation - vaping between 20 and 30W.


----------



## Nick (12/9/15)

So finally set up the sub tank with
With a OCC NI 200 coil.. set at 300c with some vapemob tbac and wow... I am now TC all the way it's just so good good.. ito warm yummy yummy all the way and the hit is just right...love it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (12/9/15)

Nick said:


> So finally set up the sub tank with
> With a OCC NI 200 coil.. set at 300f with some vapemob tbac and wow... I am now TC all the way it's just so good good.. ito warm yummy yummy all the way and the hit is just right...love it..


Update already.. just discovered the eleaf temp protector keeps kicking in at 300f it seems this mod is not really at the cutting edge of TC it's not powerfull enough for TC to work without TC protecter keep kicking in.. just for info if anyone else has the same issue is to pump it up to 550f and this seems to stop the protector from kicking in ..


----------



## Coco (12/9/15)

The way the iStick 40W TC and most TC mods work...

0. You press the button
1. It pushes 40W through the coil
2. It monitors the temperature
3. When the set temperature has been reached, it backs off, i.e. goes into 'protected' mode, dropping the wattage

It is powerful enough and working just the way as intended.

300f is very, very, very low. It will kick in very quickly and basically be in protected mode almost all the time. For Ni coils on both the iStick and eVic devices I follow the Joyetech recommendations, i.e. at least 500F. (And drop it by around 50F on Ti coils)


----------



## Nick (12/9/15)

Coco said:


> The way the iStick 40W TC and most TC mods work...
> 
> 0. You press the button
> 1. It pushes 40W through the coil
> ...


Thanks @Coco yep discovered this with trial and error..


----------



## Bender (3/10/15)

Checking in.
DNA200 custom
It's pretty big with a 4000mah battery pack.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

Bender said:


> Checking in.
> DNA200 custom
> It's pretty big with a 4000mah battery pack.
> 
> ...


Impressive work. Do I understand these battery packs correctly - is that now 4000 x 3 mAh in reality? Or is it 3 Lipos totaling 4000 mAh?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bender (3/10/15)

@Andre 
I used the battery in this link
https://www.rclipo.co.za/multirotor/multistar-high-capacity-3s-4000mah-multi-rotor-lipo-detail
I think it is total 4000mah, so each cell is 4000mah in series at 11.1V
As where it would be 12000mah in parallel if each cell would be 4000mah at 3.7V

I might be wrong on this, please advise.

Below image example of series and parallel connections

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (9/10/15)

Bender said:


> @Andre
> I used the battery in this link
> https://www.rclipo.co.za/multirotor/multistar-high-capacity-3s-4000mah-multi-rotor-lipo-detail
> I think it is total 4000mah, so each cell is 4000mah in series at 11.1V
> ...


vv very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaRoach (9/10/15)

Bender said:


> Checking in.
> DNA200 custom
> It's pretty big with a 4000mah battery pack.
> 
> ...


Well done very neet job diy all the way

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (9/10/15)

The family keeps growing.....
Smok M80 X-Pro Plus
eVic-VT 
iPV4s
iPV3Li

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

Redeemer said:


> The family keeps growing.....
> Smok M80 X-Pro Plus
> eVic-VT
> iPV4s
> iPV3Li



@Redeemer, a question from a "temp control noob", which is the best in your pack?


----------



## Redeemer (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> @Redeemer, a question from a "temp control noob", which is the best in your pack?



@Silver they all have their place in my ADV kit.
The eVic-VT is nice as a backup, works well in Wattage and Ni mode, I dont really trust its Ti mode, since it seems to heat the coils up quite a bit (a no no for Titanium)
iPV4s is a great all rounder, does it all, and does it well. Just its paint finish is dodgy, scratches easily.
iPV3Li feels good, has been upgraded to 200w, higher Joules too. Its solid, and currently my preferred choice (With its sleeve on, it feels alot better too, less sharp edges.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (10/10/15)

Redeemer said:


> iPV4s is a great all rounder, does it all, and does it well. Just its paint finish is dodgy, scratches easily.



I liked the IPV.... but exactly that... the crappy paint finish.... will never buy any mod from them again. Totally unacceptable IMHO

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie (10/10/15)

Added the SXmini to my collection today! super stoked.

So now its the Snow Wolf 200w, The Koopor Mini and the SX! 

Loving TC at the moment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Added the SXmini to my collection today! super stoked.
> 
> So now its the Snow Wolf 200w, The Koopor Mini and the SX!
> 
> Loving TC at the moment...



Congrats @Oliver Barry 
Saw the awesome Greek looking SX Mini in the other thread. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (10/10/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Oliver Barry
> Saw the awesome Greek looking SX Mini in the other thread. Enjoy!


Thanks @Silver, Greek SX's are apparently pretty good, but I hear Portuguese ones are the best! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

